# Id like to Jailbreak my iphone 4, Need help how?



## dalwnt (Dec 20, 2011)

I have an iphone 4 and i will upload the printscreen of the firmware and all that stuff. Can anyone explain it to me how do i install the cracked firmware with the instalous app so i can get free games ?
Please help me


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

see the following, it gives the steps you will need to take. I looked over the steps and it should be easy to follow. Be sure to sync and create a backup prior to jailbreaking. 

How To Jailbreak iPhone 4, iPhone 3GS Without Updating Baseband Using Redsn0w For iOS 5.0.1 [Mac/Windows]


----------



## dalwnt (Dec 20, 2011)

yeah i see but they are so confusing :S i need someone that has experience and can find me all the stuff and links so i can have it as easy as possible to make it step by step


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

the link I gave you has step by step including where to download from and links. and yes I have jailbroken iphones.


----------



## dalwnt (Dec 20, 2011)

i understand you and i thank you so much but im a beginner its complicated really complicated


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

dalwnt said:


> i understand you and i thank you so much but im a beginner its complicated really complicated


it is not going to be easy and you will need to have patience because some steps takes a while to do and in some cases looks like it is finished but not. 

If you never done it before read over all the steps until you understand exactly what needs to be done. 

Download all the files needed prior to even starting the process and put them in a folder on your desktop. 

jailbreaking is not an exact science and things can easily go wrong so you are doing it at your own risk.


----------



## dalwnt (Dec 20, 2011)

as i have understoodd i have my iPhone 4 (GSM model) . Now i am downloading the 5.0.1 (4 GSM): iPhone3,1_5.0.1_9A405_Restore.ipsw and itunes. I also downloaded redsn0w_win_0.9.9b9d . AS i understood i need to open Itunes and via ITUNES to restore the downloaded restore jpsw file and when its finished i need via the redsnow follow the instructions to jailbreak... Is this right ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

dalwnt said:


> how do i install the cracked firmware with the instalous app so i can get free games ?


As I know we can help with Jailbreaking due to its not illegal but to get free Apple Games/Apps is.

@sobeit
I would wait for a Mod to reply and see if this is against the rules or not.


----------



## dalwnt (Dec 20, 2011)

No just forget that question. I dont need it. What i need is:
as i have understoodd i have my  iPhone 4 (GSM model) . Now i am downloading the 5.0.1 (4 GSM):  iPhone3,1_5.0.1_9A405_Restore.ipsw and itunes. I also downloaded redsn0w_win_0.9.9b9d . AS i understood i need to open Itunes and via ITUNES to restore the downloaded restore jpsw file and when its finished i need via the redsnow follow the instructions to jailbreak... Is this right ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Right now Redsn0w does not work for 5.0.1.

You can try to follow this for your Jailbreak: How to jailbreak the iPhone 4S


----------



## blitzlee2012 (Jan 22, 2012)

use redsnow


----------

